# Oak Farmhouse



## Rubex (Sep 7, 2015)

This week I am staying in Norfolk - I hired a little cottage for myself and the dog, so as I was in his area Mikeymutt offered to take me out for a day of exploring which I gratefully accepted 

In one day we visited 7 houses and a church - this was one of the stops on the day and one of my favourites by far! I think this place has everything you'd expect from an old farmhouse. 

I hope you enjoy these photos and I'll have a few more Norfolk posts up in the week!

















































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 7, 2015)

What a wonderful place! You've captured that gem nicely.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice find and good photography. Love the two wardrobes as they look like a matched pair with book-matched veneer - very rare. Your first photograph shows a fireplace with coal in the scuttle, fireplace tools and slippers. It looks like the fireplace was used but it needs a clean though. The house is not to bad condition just a little attention.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 7, 2015)

Great post there miss rubex.it was a great day and we only done some of derelict Norfolk.how we covered all them sites in one day I really don't know.and it was great you covered some new bits in this little treasure trove.thank you anyway for a great day


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 7, 2015)

Amazing! I don't know how you keep pulling these out the bag! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Sep 7, 2015)

Blimey...there's some stuff in there. Fascinating report...


----------



## smiler (Sep 7, 2015)

Lovely bits and pieces left behind, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 7, 2015)

Brilliant.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 7, 2015)

That is a lovely place with some great pieces and a fine set of pics, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 8, 2015)

I've been lurking in the forum for quite some time so I have seen a lot of your posts, Rubex, and you always seem to pull them off very well  another spectacular post! Loving that Regentone Radio, I think it might be a Model ARG - something? (Anyone? )


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 8, 2015)

Another nice selection of photos, well done rubex


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 8, 2015)

What cracking place and so much to see,love Dusty Bin in the first shot.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 8, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> I've been lurking in the forum for quite some time so I have seen a lot of your posts, Rubex, and you always seem to pull them off very well  another spectacular post! Loving that Regentone Radio, I think it might be a Model ARG - something? (Anyone? )



Thank you Narrator for your kind words about my posts  to the best of my knowledge it's actually a combination record player - the bottom speaker section slides forward to reveal the record deck. I think it could be a model ARG 99/A, but with everything else to photograph in this place I didn't examine it very closely so I could be wrong!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 9, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> I've been lurking in the forum for quite some time so I have seen a lot of your posts, Rubex, and you always seem to pull them off very well  another spectacular post! Loving that Regentone Radio, I think it might be a Model ARG - something? (Anyone? )



I checked on the Antique Radios, 266 272 Antique Radios listed website and it is a Regentone ARG99/3. The year of manufacture was 1951 to 1953, so can I say that this would have been a wedding present? The price in them days would be around the £31.00 mark.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 9, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I checked on the Antique Radios, 266 272 Antique Radios listed website and it is a Regentone ARG99/3. The year of manufacture was 1951 to 1953, so can I say that this would have been a wedding present? The price in them days would be around the £31.00 mark.



Thanks very much Hugh Jorgan  I just had a look on the website you linked and saw it has 5 valves in it - in good nick, the most expensive one is priced at more than the radio would have been bought for originally! It's a shame you have to pay to sign up for the website because I'd love to have a more thorough look at the schematic - they don't draw them like that these days! You mentioned this could be a wedding present and I think I agree with you on that. I still wouldn't mind receiving one of these today as a wedding present if I was to ever get married :laugh:


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 9, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Thanks very much Hugh Jorgan  I just had a look on the website you linked and saw it has 5 valves in it - in good nick, the most expensive one is priced at more than the radio would have been bought for originally! It's a shame you have to pay to sign up for the website because I'd love to have a more thorough look at the schematic - they don't draw them like that these days! You mentioned this could be a wedding present and I think I agree with you on that. I still wouldn't mind receiving one of these today as a wedding present if I was to ever get married :laugh:



Thanks for all that info guys  very interesting! I just used an online calculator to see how much that £31 would be today and apparently it's around the £870 mark! (If the calculator is any good) so it would have been quite a considerable present. Those schematics are quite something Rubex, I do love looking at the way they used to draw the resistors and the coils in the transformers


----------



## byker59 (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks like they left in a hurry ! very nice pictures


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 11, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> Thanks for all that info guys  very interesting! I just used an online calculator to see how much that £31 would be today and apparently it's around the £870 mark! (If the calculator is any good) so it would have been quite a considerable present. Those schematics are quite something Rubex, I do love looking at the way they used to draw the resistors and the coils in the transformers



In the 1950s that would be an expensive and well cherished radiogram. If you want the schematics of this one and thousands others there is a very good website containing valve data and service sheets of vintage radios, etc. You have to pay for them on the site but as I repair and restore vintage radios, record players, I bought a few CD Roms from them. Its worth it. An instant download costs £1.99 for a PDF. Here's the website
Vintage Radio Service Data


----------



## DiggerDen (Sep 11, 2015)

Lovely photos as ever Rubex. Great little place. Enjoyed the report.


----------

